# One Completely Random Song Lyric



## MattB

I'd rather be a hammer than a nail
Yes I would, if I only could, I surely would


----------



## Saisha

I hear that train a comin', comin' around the bend,
I haven't seen the sunshine since I don't know when.


----------



## MattB

Look for awhile at the China Cat Sunflower, proud walking jingle in the midnight sun. Copperdome bodhi drip a silver kimono,
like a crazy quilt star gown through a dream night wind.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

We gotta get outta this place, if it's the last thing we ever do. We gotta get outta this place. Girl, there's a better life for me and you.


----------



## spookytwigg

You wear guilt, like shackles on your feet, like a halo in reverse.


----------



## Fuzzy

Born underground, suckled from a teat of stone
Raised in the dark, the safety of our mountain home
Skin made of iron, steel in our bones
To dig and dig makes us free
Come on brothers sing with me!


----------



## spiritangel

I'm in a New York state of Mind


----------



## CleverBomb

We're on the road and we're gunning for the Buddha
We know his name and he mustn't get away
We're on the road and we're gunning for the Buddha
It would take one shot - to blow him away...


----------



## spookytwigg

We will take off our clothes, 
And they'll be placing fingers through the notches in your spine.
And when all is breaking everything that you could keep inside,
Now your eyes ain't moving, now they just lay there in their clouds.


----------



## spiritangel

I keep it loose

my outfit is tight

I know what 

know what boys like


----------



## Saisha

Better get yourself together, and hold on to what you’ve got
Once the music hits your system, there’s no way your gonna stop


----------



## Amaranthine

_They spoke with soft persuading words
About a living creed of gentle love
And turned me on to sounds unheard
And showed me strangest clouded sights above 

Which gently touched my aching mind
And soothed the wonderings of my troubled brain.
Sometimes I think I'll never find
Such purity and peace of mind again.​_


----------



## LeoGibson

I used to do a little but a little wouldn't do
So the little got more and more


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Without Any Meaning
We're Just Skin & Bone
Like Beautiful Robots 
Dancing Alone


----------



## Fattitude1

but you can do the job when you're in town


----------



## MattB

Shannon is gone, I hope she's drifting out to sea.


----------



## Deven

All I really want is something beautiful to say.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

If you're on highway and Road Runner goes beep beep, just step aside or might end up in a heap


----------



## Fattitude1

this is the song that never ends....yes it goes on and on my friends....


----------



## Saisha

Ev'ry night I eagerly,
Watch them all go twinkling by
But I can't seem to find the one the heavens
Assigned to me....


----------



## MattB

Make sure your face is clean now, can't have no dirty dead. All the corpses here are clean boy, all the Yanks in British hell...


----------



## spookytwigg

I wake up every morning to the sounds of motors roaring,
They are drowning out the voiced in my head.
At night while I am sleeping, I can hear the angels speaking,
But I can't recall a single thing they said.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

The Earth is shifting underneath you.
The land is sliding all around.
Do you ever stop to wonder
About that paradise you've found?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

All the rowboats
In the oil paintings 
They keep trying to
Row away, row away


----------



## MattB

I like my football, on a Saturday
Roast beef on Sunday, all right!


----------



## ODFFA

I start calling
the song of your heart.
Turn your fall into art,
it's ok.


----------



## Tad

But she and her furry friends
Took down the queen bee and her men

_Now will that stupid song *please *get out of my head? Gah!_


----------



## Saisha

I wonder if they appreciate the setting like me
To draw your own direction, choose to be free


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Hoy sé que lloraré. Me duele el alma.


----------



## spiritangel

"You gotta Kick it up a Notch
If you ever want to reach your goals
Can't sit around and watch
Your destiny is in your control"


----------



## MattB

You spurn my natural emotions, You make me feel I'm dirt
And I'm hurt
And if I start a commotion, I run the risk of losing you
And that's worse


----------



## largebob280

She cuts you hard, she cuts you deep
She's got so much skill
She's so fascinatin' that you're still there waitin'
When she comes back for the kill...


----------



## spookytwigg

My name is Loretta but I prefer Lottie,
I'm closing in on my fifteenth year.
And if you think you have seen a pair of eyes more green 
Then you sure didn't see them around here.


----------



## Dmitra

Speed leaving without warning
I need some place to sleep tonight
Blowing in the rocking of the pine


----------



## MattB

As I went down to Galway Town, to seek for recreation
On the seventeenth of August, me mind being elevated
There were passengers assembled with their tickets at the station
And me eyes began to dazzle, and they off to see the races


----------



## TwilightStarr

You're the reason my wings are broken
I'm falling further from your addiction


----------



## spookytwigg

Even the nicest of guys has some nasty within them,
You don't have to be backlit to be the villain.


----------



## CleverBomb

Yeah, I heard a funny thing...
Somebody said to me, 
"You know that I could be in love 
with almost everyone.
I think that people are
the greatest fun."
And I will be alone again tonight, my dear.


----------



## MattB

Dirty old river, must you keep rolling, flowing into the night...


----------



## CleverBomb

O Fortune,
like the moon
you are changeable,
ever waxing
and waning;
hateful life
first oppresses
and then soothes
as the sharp mind takes it;
poverty
and power
it melts them like ice.

Fate  monstrous
and empty,
you whirling wheel,
you are malevolent,
well-being is vain
and always fades to nothing,
shadowed
and veiled
you plague me too;
now through the game
I bring my bare back
to your villainy.

Fate  in health
and virtue 
is against me,
driven on
and weighted down,
always enslaved.
So at this hour
without delay
pluck the vibrating strings;
since Fate
strikes down the strong man,
everyone weep with me!

...but you probably heard it in Latin instead of English, arranged for orchestra and chorus by Karl Orff:[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNWpZ-Y_KvU[/ame]

Jump to 1:38 if it doesn't seem familiar within the first 30 seconds...


----------



## spookytwigg

Last night I dreamt 
That somebody loved me 
No hope, no harm 
Just another false alarm 

(please note I'm ok, this isn't a cry for help, I just really love the Smiths)


----------



## MattB

Turn me loose...turn me loose...turn me loose
I gotta do it my way, or no way at all!


----------



## Mathias

If I could only use this power for good, I wouldn't. Not even if I could.


----------



## spookytwigg

Well ask if we can have six in
If not we'll have to have two
Well you're comin up our end aren't you?
So I'll get one with you
Oh won't he let us have six in?
Especially not with the food
He coulda just told us no though
He didnt have to be rude
You see her in the green dress?
She talked to me at the bar
Well how come its already two pound fifty?
We've only gone about a yard
Didnt ya see she were gorgeous?
She was beyond belief
But this lad at the side, drinkin his Smirnoff Ice
Came and paid for her tropical reef
And I'm sitting going backwards
And I didn't want to leave
I said its high green mate
Via Hillsborough please
Well how funny was that sketch earlier?
Up near that taxi rank
Oh no you would have missed it
Think it was when you went to the bank
These two lads squaring up, proper shoutin
Bout who was next in the queue
The kind of thing that would seem so silly
But not when they've both had a few
Well calm down temper temper
You shouldnt get so annoyed
Well youre actin like a silly little boy
Oh they wanted to be men
And do some fightin in the street
Said, no surrender, no chance of retreat!
So hidin in the taxi
Cause I didn't want to leave
I said its high green mate
Via Hillsborough please
Well drunken plots hatched to jump it
Ask around, are ya sure?
Went for it but the red light was showin
And the red light indicates doors are secured


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

You don't have to front on me bitch
Don't be afraid it's only a dick
Give up the pussy soon
All I want is a little womb
Or get your groupie ass out my hotel room


----------



## LeoGibson

Well Portland Oregon and sloe gin fizz
If that ain't love then tell me what is
Well I lost my heart it didn't take no time
But that ain't all. I lost my mind in Oregon


----------



## spookytwigg

Then from his eyes spring fireflies
Breathing life into a roaring disguise
Needles and sins, sins and needles
He's gasping for air in the wishing well.


----------



## moore2me

CleverBomb said:


> O Fortune,
> like the moon
> you are changeable,
> ever waxing
> and waning;
> hateful life
> first oppresses
> and then soothes
> as the sharp mind takes it;
> poverty
> and power
> it melts them like ice.
> 
> Fate  monstrous
> and empty,
> you whirling wheel,
> you are malevolent,
> well-being is vain
> and always fades to nothing,
> shadowed
> and veiled
> you plague me too;
> now through the game
> I bring my bare back
> to your villainy.
> 
> Fate  in health
> and virtue 
> is against me,
> driven on
> and weighted down,
> always enslaved.
> So at this hour
> without delay
> pluck the vibrating strings;
> since Fate
> strikes down the strong man,
> everyone weep with me!
> 
> ...but you probably heard it in Latin instead of English, arranged for orchestra and chorus by Karl Orff:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNWpZ-Y_KvU
> 
> Jump to 1:38 if it doesn't seem familiar within the first 30 seconds...



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNWpZ-Y_KvU[/ame]


Hi Folks,

Listening to Cleverbomb's musical selection made me think of the upcoming holiday that many of us have come to love and look forward to . . . . 

*Halloween !!!!

​*And I would like to remind you, along with my fellow Goth Master - *Adamantoise,* that this year will again sponsor the Halloween (pre-game) festival. For 30 days before Halloween, we will be providing daily horror music, movie suggestions, and links to the perfect Halloween party of festival. If you see something that would be a "mood enhancing" Halloween source (collect and save it) for the big media onslaught. 

I can hardly wait. I've been circling the drain for months now and would like to invite my friends along to get a glimpse of what is in the middle. I am still seaworthy, but the ride is riveting and should be . . . . survive-able ????


----------



## spookytwigg

And I'm not the only one who thinks we're trying to say
To the heavens and all who hear us: Behold all we have made!
We bring destruction, we bring war without an end
And then we live in hope that tomorrow never comes
That it never comes...


----------



## Deacone

I'll kick your Donky Kong right in his konky dong.


----------



## CleverBomb

Now you're punching
And you're kicking
And you're shouting at me
I'm relying on your common decency
So far it hasn't surfaced
But I'm sure it exists
It just takes a while to travel
From your head to your fists


----------



## spookytwigg

What have I become and where is my mother?
Oh bring me my sticks and spices
And I will build this birthing pyre.


----------



## Saisha

Under a dome of white jasmine
With the roses entwined together
On a river bank covered with flowers laughing in the morning
Let us descend together
Gently floating on it's charming risings,
On the river's current
On the shining waves,
One hand reaches,
Reaches for the bank,
Where the spring sleeps,
And the birds, the birds sing.
Under a dome of white jasmine
Ah! calling us
Together!


----------



## biggirlsrock

You have never been in love
until you've seen the stars
reflect in the reservoirs.

And you have never been in love
until you've seen the dawn rise
behind the Home for the Blind.


----------



## spookytwigg

But you can say baby
Baby can I hold you tonight
Maybe if I told you the right words
At the right time you'd be mine


----------



## Ohio Lady

It must be love, it must be love
I fall like a sparrow, fly like a dove
You must be the dream, I've been dreamin' of
Oh, what a feeling, it must be love


----------



## MattB

Black is black
I want my baby back
It's gray, it's gray 
Since she went away


----------



## spookytwigg

If you think you're seeing double let me save you some trouble, 
This ain't no two for one bargain here mister.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

spookytwigg said:


> But you can say baby
> Baby can I hold you tonight
> Maybe if I told you the right words
> At the right time you'd be mine



..wow, i was just listening to this while making dinner!!!!!!!

-you and i, we were wearing southern gray
i called to you, but i used another name
i beat the ground, and i cried out in your pain
but through a scarlet door, i watched you slip away
oh, and your brother's helpless prayers were all in vain

last night, i was 'woken by my cry


----------



## CleverBomb

Everybody poops
And if they don't they're an android
And should be destroyed.


----------



## spookytwigg

Andy walking,
Andy tired, 
Andy take a little snooze.


----------



## supersizebbw

Where there is desire
There is gonna be a flame
Where there is a flame
Someone's bound to get burned
But just because it burns
Doesn't mean you're gonna die
You've gotta get up and try, and try, and try


----------



## wrenchboy

My time is like a piece of wax
thats falling on a termite
thats choking on the splinters


----------



## spookytwigg

You're just a microscopic cog
In his catastrophic plan
Designed and directed by his red right hand.


----------



## MattB

She Bop, he bop a we bop
I bop, you bop a they bop...


----------



## LeoGibson

Woman, treat me like you want it. 
Not like you have to
To keep me around


----------



## spookytwigg

All I ever wanted, 
all I ever needed, 
Is here in my arms.
Words are very
Unnecessary,
They can only do harm.


----------



## _overture

He makes the best fuckin' films
He makes the best fuckin' films
If I ever meet him
I'm gonna grab his fuckin' neck and just shake him
And say thank you, thank you for makin' such excellent fuckin' movies


----------



## MattB

Turn me out and I'll wander Baby
Stumblin' in the neon groves...


----------



## Happenstance

When I was emperor
I lied to everyone but you


----------



## Fuzzy

Its Witchcraft.. that crazy witchcraft..


----------



## spookytwigg

Try to realise it's all within yourself
No one else can make you change
And to see you're really only very small
And life flows on within you and without you


----------



## TenTen20

Space monkey in the place to be
With some free association and a hole in her head
Out on a limb in the carnival of me
Raising the temperature 100 degrees


----------



## spookytwigg

Hanging from your climbing frames
Swinging in the gallows
Laughing with your buddies
But you can drown when you're shallow


----------



## TenTen20

Give me your troubles
I'll keep them with mine
Take at your leisure
Take whatever you can find but
Oh my sweet thing
Don't you know it's alright?


----------



## shadowedmorning

I guess I should have explained
I don't need much to be impressed
As long as I'm entertained
You don't have to do your best


----------



## TwilightStarr

I said I was alone and you just laughed out loud
How do broken hearts make you so proud
Left my comfy bed, I left my lover over here
To be with, be with you here


----------



## TenTen20

or go to Skye
on my holiday
I could be happy
I could be happy
maybe swim a mile
down the Nile
I could be happy
I could be happy


----------



## MattB

Lonely feeling, deep inside
Find a corner, where I can hide
Silent footsteps, crowding me
Sudden darkness, but I can see...


----------



## spookytwigg

Well I would kill to make you feel, 
I don't mean kill someone for real. 
I couldn't do that it is wrong, 
But I can say it in a song (a song a song)


----------



## Happenstance

My baby loves me, I'm so happy
Happy makes me a modern girl
Took my money and bought a TV
TV brings me closer to the world
My whole life looked like a picture of a sunny day


----------



## spookytwigg

She don't care for one night stands
Or naughty boys with sweaty hands
She got a thing about carving wood
Or shaping a figure from a lump of mud

Don't love my baby for her pouting lips
Don't love my baby for her curvy hips
I love my baby
'Cause she does good sculptures, yeah


----------



## TenTen20

It seems so easy, easy to me
still I cannot, will not take this thing
hearsay, this heresy
A victim to sin
eternal the torment,the answer lies within


----------



## Sushi

They'll learn much more
Than I'll ever know


----------



## MattB

Hollywood babbles on...


----------



## spookytwigg

Come and walk down memory lane
No one sees a thing but they can pretend
Life eternal scorched grass and trees
For your love nature has hemorrhaged


----------



## MattB

Summer is miles and miles away
And no one would ask me to stay


----------



## lille

With you I'm not broken anymore


----------



## Saisha

Nowhere to go
Already home
Already free


----------



## spookytwigg

I’m as honest as the day is long,
The longer the daylight the less I do wrong.


----------



## CleverBomb

Beauty can only ever be skin deep,
But if I'm honest that's all I really need.
So throw us some flowers and we'll give you some songs and sunshine,
And if you give me an hour I'll show you how you feel.


----------



## MattB

One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do...


----------



## CleverBomb

Oh, it's kind of different when you're there
You can lease the peace of mind
You bought a mask, I put it on
You never thought to ask me
If I wear it when you're gone


----------



## Shan34

So, I got edges that scratch
And sometimes I don't got a filter
But I'm so tired of eatin' all of my misspoken words


----------



## MattB

May the four winds blow you home again....

Roll away, the dew...


----------



## MattB

S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y! Night!


----------



## biggirlsrock

My love, she speaks like silence
Without ideals or violence
She doesn't have to say she's faithful
Yet she's true, like ice, like fire


----------



## biggirlsrock

Breathe out...

So I can breathe you in


----------



## FreeThinker

Beauty is skin-deep, that much is true

But pretty with you goes all the way through


----------



## MattB

You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave...


----------



## biggirlsrock

Hey you, I'm in love with your eyes
And the sound of your name
Hey you, I'm in love with your smile
And the way your dressed today


----------



## FreeThinker

It's restless nights and endless fights
A hundred miles an hour and no headlights
Fiddles and accordions
Tear-stained steel guitars

It's a tar paper shack, whiskey and smack
Two guns left on a five-rifle rack
Somebody 'round here's gonna get killed
That's for sure


Happy Valentine's Day. ​


----------



## MattB

I am a patient boy. I wait, I wait, I wait, I wait...


----------



## Madame_Cee

"Closing time... you don't have to go home, but you can't stay here." Funny how I actually use that line a lot now when I just want people to leave.


----------



## FreeThinker

I have seen the morning burning golden on the mountain in the sky

Aching with the feeling of the freedom of an eagle when she flies


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

He once owned a Harley Davidson and a Triumph Bonneville;
Counted his friends in burnt out spark-plug and prays that he always will.


----------



## ODFFA

"Hope is a dress my mother once wore"


----------



## FreeThinker

Every empty bottle is his private crystal ball

Where he stares into the future, finding nothing there at all


----------



## MattB

I brush my teeth until they break, until I start bleeding
So when I smile I know, I'm almost good enough for you...


----------



## FreeThinker

Henry, you were quick with a smile
Good with a wheel
Cool with the women
As you made your spiel
Like we were all gonna rise
In a flash of steel
In some teenage fantasy


----------



## biggirlsrock

Here's wishing you the bluest sky
And hoping something better comes tomorrow
Hoping all the verses rhyme
And the very best of choruses too


----------



## FreeThinker

I told her, "Redneckness has got to be a disease. 

You catch it on your fingertips and it crawls right up your sleeves."


----------



## MattB

She's headin' for the cheatin' side of town...


----------



## BriannaBombshell

There might have been a time when I would give myself away.


----------



## dwesterny

The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want
He makes me down to lie
Through pastures green He leadeth me the silent waters by.
With bright knives He releaseth my soul.
He maketh me to hang on hooks in high places.
He converteth me to lamb cutlets,
For lo, He hath great power, and great hunger.
When cometh the day we lowly ones,
Through quiet reflection, and great dedication
Master the art of karate,
Lo, we shall rise up,
And then we'll make the bugger's eyes water.


----------



## biggirlsrock

Well, I got the fever down in my pockets
The Persian drunkard, he follows me
Yes, I can take him to your house but I can't unlock it
You see, you forgot to leave me with the key
Oh, where are you tonight, sweet Marie ?


----------



## dwesterny

He went off sniffing drainpipes
And reciting the alphabet
You would not think to look at him
But he was famous long ago
For playing the electric violin


----------



## biggirlsrock

Dr. Filth, he keeps his world
Inside of a leather cup
But all his sexless patients
They're trying to blow it up
Now his nurse, some local loser
She's in charge of the cyanide hole
And she also keeps the cards that read
"Have Mercy on His Soul"
They all play on penny whistles
You can hear them blow
If you lean your head out far enough
From Desolation Row.


----------



## MsBrightside

Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
Cause I'm...(well, you know the rest)

Maybe this wasn't so random.


----------



## biggirlsrock

The midnight gangs assembled
And picked a rendezvous for the night
They'll meet 'neath that giant Exxon sign
That brings this fair city light
Man there's an opera out on the Turnpike
There's a ballet being fought out in the alley
Until the local cops, cherry tops 
Rips this holy night


----------



## dwesterny

In the shuffling madness of the locomotive breath,
Runs the all-time loser, headlong to his death.


----------



## biggirlsrock

Don't wanna wake up on Monday morning
The thought of work's getting my skin crawling


----------



## MattB

You can ring my bell.
Ring my bell.
My bell.
Ringaringaring.


----------



## dwesterny

I watched with glee while your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades for the gods they made
I shouted out, "Who killed the Kennedys?"
When after all it was you and me

woo woo


----------



## NekoTechie

SoGo ahead!!!! (run away)
Say it was horrible Spread the word (tell a friend)
Tell them the tale Get a pic (do a blog)
Heroes are over with!!!


----------



## biggirlsrock

Cause I want to be there
I want to go back down
And get high beside the sea there
With a tin cup for a chalice
Fill it up with good red wine
And Ill be chewin on a honeysuckle vine


----------



## CleverBomb

All of the love we generate
The only thing that carries me on
There's nothing we need that it can't create


[To be fair, that's all the lyrics that song has -- but they get repeated often. It's more of a lyric element used in an otherwise instrumental (synthesizer) piece.]


----------



## biggirlsrock

Won't need to much persuading
I don't mean to sound degrading
But with a face like that
You got nothing to laugh about
Red lips hair and fingernails
I hear your a mean old Jezebel
Lets go up stairs and read my tarot cards


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I can't walk through life facing backwards
I have tried
I tried more than once to just make sure
And I was denied the future I'd been searching for
But I spun around and hurt no more
By living in the moment
Living my life
Easy and breezy
With peace in my mind
With peace in my heart
Got peace in my soul
Wherever I'm going, I'm already home


----------



## biggirlsrock

We don't have to be ordinary
Make your best mistakes
'Cause we don't have the time to be sorry
So baby be the life of the party
I'm telling you to take your shot it might be scary
Hearts are gonna break
'Cause we don't have the time to be sorry
So baby be the life of the party


----------



## MattB

You got to pick up every stitch...


----------



## dwesterny

My yellow in this case is not so mellow
In fact I'm trying to say it's frigthened like me


----------



## biggirlsrock

Reach out your hand if your cup be empty
If your cup is full may it be again
Let it be known there is a fountain
That was not made by the hands of men


----------



## FreeThinker

I stole myself a car last week
Drove it up to Willis Peak
Covered it with gasoline
But it's not the same when she's not with me


----------



## dwesterny

I was born with a plastic spoon in my mouth
The north side of my town faced east, and the east was facing south


----------



## biggirlsrock

I asked Bobby Dylan
I asked The Beatles
I asked Timothy Leary
But he couldn't help me either


----------



## FreeThinker

I was crazy to buy that big-block Chevy
Can't put it in the road
'Til my licence is good
Come the end of July, that's my last court date
Can't wait to celebrate
Go out and do a line on the hood

And I love getting high
But I talk when I'm stoned
Just like right now, talking to you
When you're Three Thousand Miles
On a Greyhound alone
You've got Three Thousand Miles left to do


----------



## FreeThinker

dwesterny said:


> I was born with a plastic spoon in my mouth
> The north side of my town faced east, and the east was facing south



That town sounds like Kitchener, Ontario.


----------



## Canes5xChamps

She came to me with the serpent's kiss
As the eye of the sun rose on her lips
Moonlight catches silver tears I cry
So we lay in s black embrace
As a seed is sown in a holy place
And I watched her as I waited for the dawn

- Iron Maiden -Revelation 1984


----------



## FreeThinker

You know the story 'bout the Jailhouse Rock
Go on and do it, but just don't get caught


----------



## LumpySmile

In the shade, of an oak, down by the river
Sat an old man an' a boy,

Settin' sail, spinnin' tales, and fishin' for whales,
With a lady, that they both enjoy.

Well, it's the same damn tune, it's the man in the moon.
It's the way that I feel about you.....

And with no place to hide, when I looked in your eyes,
I found myself in you.

And I've looked to the stars, tried all of the bars.
And I've nearly gone up in smoke.

Now my hand's on the wheel of something that's real,
And I feel like I'm going home.


----------



## dwesterny

And I'm sure it wouldn't interest anybody
Outside of a small circle of friends


----------



## CleverBomb

A block away he wondered if he'd left behind a clue
The front page of the paper, dated 1992.
He remembered when he used to be the Chairman of the Board
But that was when the world was young, and long before the war.


----------



## LumpySmile

95 is the route you are on, it was not the speed limit sign.


----------



## FreeThinker

Everybody! Everybody!

Everybody! Everybody!


----------



## LumpySmile

She's seen all the classics. She knows every line.
Breakfast Club, Pretty in Pink.... Even St. Elmo's Fire!


----------



## Astarte

Lay your head where my heart used to be
Hold the earth above me


----------



## dwesterny

Walking down the street, shooting people that I meet with my rubber tommy water gun
Here come the deputy, he's gonna come and getta me I gotta get me get up and run


----------



## FreeThinker

Square pegs, square pegs

Square, square

...Pegs


----------



## LumpySmile

Now it's over I'm dead and I haven't done anything that I want 
OR
I'm still alive and there's nothing I want to do


----------



## Duskfall73

come on in this nightmare is just for you
so feel no shame


----------



## swamptoad

So I pulled over and opened the truck and got a cheesecake
And I also took one for later
And i took one for my friend farm boy
And I took one to bring home
And by that time I had eaten one of the cheesecakes
So I took another one
So then I figured I might as well stop by my house to drop off all the cheesecakes
So I take five cakes to eat on the way
and I drive another block and a half to my house
Now its lunch time so I eat ten cheesecakes
And a cheesecake for dessert
I should point out by the way that all of these cheesecakes were very delicious


----------



## FreeThinker

Said James, "In my opinion, there's nothing in this world
Beats a Vincent Black Lightning and a red-headed girl."


----------



## wrenchboy

A tout le monde (to everyone )
A tout les Amis (to all my friends )
je vois amie (I love you )
Je dois pair (I must leave )


----------



## LumpySmile

Give me a trail that's filled with flowers and birds,where the mountains kiss the sky


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you calling me crazy?
You wouldn't know what crazy was if Charles Manson was eating fruit loops on your front porch!


----------



## CleverBomb

I've never seen you look like this before without a reason -- and that's a desperate look for someone who is still a child.


----------



## FreeThinker

You get up every morning, drop a great big log

'Round here we ain't got time for nothing fruity like a jog




(So help me, this is what's been stuck in my head lately)


----------



## Victoria08

Give me two weeks, you won't recognize her.


----------



## Angel

Maybe it's time to change

And leave it all behind


----------



## FreeThinker

Slowly she sank to her knees on the floor

Cursing the freedom she'd won

From the torture she'd vowed not to take anymore

And the victim she'd almost become


----------



## LumpySmile

Four five six
C'mon and get your kicks
Now you don't need money when you look like that do you, Honey?


----------



## FreeThinker

Break a man, break a promise

Break a heart, break a home

Take a long look at Heaven

Gone to Hell, under the gun


----------



## Pattie Vincent

When I hold you in my arms at night don't you know you're sleeping in the spotlight and all your dreams that you keep inside, you're telling me the secrets that you just can't hide


----------



## FreeThinker

Pickin' out the highlights of the scenery

Saw a little cloud looked a little like me


----------



## Angel

I'm so glad that broken heart's behind me
And I no longer let his love confine me
Now I'm free 
this prisoner's finally free


----------



## FreeThinker

"I remember way back when I first came on the scene"

"You was square as a pool table and twice as green."




Elvin Bishop and Smokey Smothers -- _That's My Partner_


----------



## Angel

I've been waitin' on you for a long time


----------



## FreeThinker

Like all the fair maidens who'd laid down beside him

She knew in her heart that he'd lied

And nothing that I could have said could have saved her

No matter how hard that she tried



'Cause she'll offer her charms to the darkness and danger

Of something that she's never known

And open her arms at the smile of a stranger

Who'll love her and leave her alone


----------



## Angel

She's just tired of being Cinderella
She can't live that way no more 
She needs a little affection 
A little understanding


----------



## FreeThinker

How do you feel about fooling around?

Down from your head to your toes

You know there ain't nothing realer than right here and now

If that's as far as it goes


----------



## CleverBomb

You pull back the curtains
And the sun burns into your eyes.
You watch a plane flying
Across a clear blue sky.
This is the day 
that things will surely change.
This is the day 
when things fall into place.

You could have done anything
If you'd wanted.
And all your friends and family
Think that you're lucky.
But the side of you they never see
Is when you're left alone with the memories
That hold your life
Together like
Glue.


----------



## Angel

Come here and hold me.
Tighter!
Tell me tomorrow will be brighter.
Kiss me. 
Kiss me a little harder!
Don't kiss me like we're married.
Kiss me like we're lovers.


----------



## CPProp

Do cross stitchers need anger management


----------



## Angel

... this one's gonna hurt you for a long, long time


----------



## FreeThinker

When I make love, I want a girl that'll kiss me

And when I'm gone, I'd like to hear that she'll miss me

But all that I've heard is belt buckles hittin' the floor

And you can't find many kissers anymore


----------



## Angel

Oh how can I ever say
How I crave your love when you're gone away
Oh how can I ever show
How I burn inside when you hold me tight

If I could only win your love
I'd give my all to make it live
You'll never know how much I give
If I could only win your love

- Emmylou Harris


----------



## Tracyarts

The future disappears into memory
With only a moment between.
Forever dwells in that moment,
Hope is what remains to be seen.


----------



## FreeThinker

When two lovers really love
There's nothing there
But the suddenly compact universe
Of skin and breath and hair

--Bruce Cockburn



Heard this on the radio again recently. It's sometimes too easy to look past his writing when you're dazzled by his guitar mastery.


----------



## Angel

Could I be dreamin'
Is this really real
'Cause there's something magic
The way that I feel in your arms tonight

The closer you get, the further I fall
I'll be over the edge now in no time at all
I'm fallin' faster and faster and faster with no time to stall
The closer you get, the further I fall

Keep fallin'


----------



## dwesterny

I hope it stays dark forever
I hope the worst isn't over
And I hope you blink before I do
And I hope I never get sober
And I hope when you think of me years down the line
You can't find one good thing to say
And I'd hope that if I found the strength to walk out
You'd stay the hell out of my way


----------



## FreeThinker

There comes a time when even
Hardened men need to believe in
Something more and look within and be afraid
When a particularly rough night
Took his friend in one more gunfight
For the first time in his hard life, Lester prayed


Lament For Lester Cousins
--Corb Lund​


----------



## Angel

All the crazy in my dreams,
Both my broken wings,
Every single piece of everything I am,
Yeah, she knows the man I ain't,
She forgives me when I can't,
The devil, man, no, he don't stand a chance,
Cause she loves me like Jesus does.


Like Jesus Does
- Eric Church


----------



## CPProp

I've got a hard road to travel and a rough rough way to go
I've got a hard road to travel and a rough rough way to go
But I can't turn back, my heart is fixed
My mind's made up, I'll never stop
My faith will see me through

I'm all alone, this lonesome road I roam
I've got no love to call my very own
Oh the river gets deeper, the hills get steeper
And the pain gets deeper every day, yeah

- Rachel K Collier


----------



## FreeThinker

Stay with me
Please, baby, please
My heart's in your hands
And my mind's beteen your knees
You know what to do
Lets put it all to ease
Look at me
I'm breakin' down


Breakin' Down 
-- Paul Kennerly
(Recorded by Waylon Jennings)​


----------



## Angel

From the distance you looked so good
As I'm closer, you look better than you should
I wasn't lookin' 'til I looked in your eyes
Aah, you took me by surprise

Rock me, baby
Rock me in your arms
I should know better
I know the way you charm
The way you make me feel
I've never felt before
Rock me, baby
Rock me more

From the first time I was almost there
Your hands on me were so alive
You walked into me and saw me bare
Aah, you took me by surprise



You Took Me By Surprise
- Jessi Colter


----------



## FreeThinker

His corners ain't square and his floor ain't level
And he's had a little trouble with the old tape measure
His doors won't close 'cause the jambs ain't plumb
And he's a Goddamn menace with the air nail gun

They love to see him coming at the lumber yard store
Fixed the leak in his roof with a two-by-four
Drills holes in the boards with the wrong kind of bit
And when they don't line up, he blames the government

Chorus:
It's vise-grips for pliers, pliers for a wrench
A wrench for a hammer, hammer's everything else
It just don't seem to make much difference
I sure do like him but he's hard on equipment


_Tool For The Job_
-- Corb Lund​


And between the last three words of the chorus and the title of the song, I think it's time to wait for GreenEyedFairy to post.


----------



## rellis10

Hello darkness, my old friend. I've come to talk with you again.

Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence


----------



## Takeshi

"Please take me back to a dream
we're miles away, a place that's never seen.
Show me the wonders above.
Cuz I don't need your favors, just your love.

Please take me back to, please take me back to,
please take me back to where my heart was on fire.
Back to, just take me back to, 
just take me back to where my heart was...was...was.."


----------



## LumpySmile

We live in a country of changes,
Where the labors of love are so few

The cowboy and horse, The big old black engine...
They've all vanished with the light of the new


----------



## FreeThinker

Courageous at first
We took their worst
Our positions we held stout
We held to belief
And we trusted the speech
From our trusted leaders' mouths


----------



## LumpySmile

Now I am cold but a ghost lives in my veins,

Silent the terror that reigned,
marbled in stone

A shell of a man-god preserved for a thousand ages

But open the gates of my hell,
I will strike from the grave


----------



## Angel

A cross between a movie star
And a hero in a book
Romeo comes struttin' in
And everybody looks
'Cause he's just got that special thang
That everybody needs
And everybody wants him
But not as bad as me

That sexy little body
Beats all I've ever seen
I ain't never seen a cowboy
Look that good in jeans
My temperature keeps risin'
Every time we meet
I may not be in love
But let me tell you
I'm in heat

Romeo, Romeo, I just know I'll get you yet


----------



## LumpySmile

Angry words are lightly spoken,
Bitterest thoughts are rashly stirred,
Brightest links of life are broken,
By a single angry word.


----------



## Angel

When this ole world gets me down
And life's a chain I drag around
When I can't find a ray of hope
To help me soothe my worried soul

Only you and you alone
Can turn the darkest night into dawn
The only reason for hangin' on
Is you and you alone

Holding you close to me
Gives me all the strength I need




You And You Alone
- Randy Travis


----------



## LumpySmile

Baby's got to know about the way I feel, 
I got a heart that's made out of railroad steel
Cold, hard, true and mean
But when her train rides through it'll make me sing!


----------



## Pattie Vincent

My girl's in the next room 
sometimes I wish it was you 
I guess we never really moved on 
It's really good to hear your voice 
Say my name it sounds so sweet


----------



## Angel

When she needs a friend
Then you'd better hold her
If she starts to cry
Then offer her your shoulder
If the world comes crashin' down
And leaves her full of doubt
Take her in your arms
Now that's what love's about 

She needs to know you care
She needs to know you're there


----------



## rellis10

Hello, my name is human,
and I came down from the stars.


----------



## CleverBomb

She doesn't have anything you want to steal -- well, nothing you can touch.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

I never wanted to be your weekend lover
I only wanted to be some kind of friend
Baby, I could never steal you from another
It's such a shame our friendship had to end


----------



## AmyJo1976

Came in the radio on the way home and now it's stuck in my head

Finally I figured out, but it took a long long time
And now there's a turnabout, Maybe cause I'm trying.
There's been times, I'm so confused
All my roads, They lead to you
I just can't turn, And walk away...


----------



## LumpySmile

My daddy was a fireman and my mama dear,
she was the only daughter of an engineer.

A sweet lovin' woman and that ain't no joke, 
but it's a shame the way she kept a good man broke


----------



## Tracyarts

I had a dream of a winter garden, a midnight rendezvous.
Silver, blue, and frozen silence. What a fool I was for you!


----------



## AmyJo1976

They painted up your secrets
With the lies they told you
And the least they ever gave you
Was the most you ever knew

And I wonder where these dreams go
When the world gets in your way
What's the point in all this screaming
No one's listening anyway


----------



## LumpySmile

Dear friends there will be no sad farewells
There will be no tear dimmed eyes.
Where all is peace, and joy, and love
And the soul of man never dies.


----------



## Angel

Baby come back, any kind of fool could see
There was something in everything about you
Baby come back, you can blame it all on me
I was wrong, and I just can't live without you


----------



## Tad

I'm lying on the sofa and the radio is blaring
And I'm scanning through the stations as the boys declare their feelings
But it doesn't feel like feelings
It feels like they're pretending
It's like they just want blowjobs
And they know these songs will get them


----------



## swamptoad

Closing time
Open all the doors and let you out into the world
Closing time
Turn the lights up over every boy and every girl.
Closing time
One last call for alcohol so finish your whiskey or beer.
Closing time
You don't have to go home but you can't stay here.


----------



## Leem

Help you know I need someone
Help not just anyone 
Help you know I need someone
Heeeeeelp

When I was younger so much younger than today
I never needed any body's help in anyway
But now those days are gone and I'm not so self assured....


----------



## LumpySmile

My prices are low, my staff is underpaid,
You can buy off the rack or have it custom-made,
And it's all guaranteed to never shrink or fade,
Due to my reputation as the king of suede


----------



## CleverBomb

Well I let their teeny minds think
That they're dealing with someone who is over the brink
And I dress this way just to keep them at bay
'Cause Halloween is every day


----------



## LumpySmile

All of a sudden, I found myself in love with the world
So there was only one thing that I could do....
Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long


----------



## AmyJo1976

It's the perfect time of day
To throw all your cares away
Put the sprinkler on the lawn
And run through with my gym shorts on
Take a drink right from the hose
And change into some dryer clothes
Climb the stairs up to my room
Sleep away the afternoon


----------



## nitewriter

We are cold, we are frozen
we must stick this out together.
we were promised heat tomorrow
but we want here today!
There's a sign on the boiler. There's no water there's no steam!
If it is still the same tomorrow I don't know I think I'll scream.
And how can he be justified charging such high rent!
You can see the paint is peeling. Plaster falling from the ceiling.
There are holes in the floors. There no locks upon the doors. Is that safe!?!


----------



## LumpySmile

He left the car in the driveway
He left the clothes on the floor
And he called her to say he was sorry
But he couldn't remember what for

So he said I've been doing some thinking
And I'm thinking that maybe you're right
I've gone to work every morning
And come back home to you every night

And you don't even know who I am.
You left me a long time ago.
Since you don't even know who I am,

Then what do I care if you go?


----------



## LumpySmile

There's a local paper rolled up in a rubber band
One more sad story's one more than I can stand
Just once how I'd like to see the headline say
"Not much to print today, can't find nothing bad to say" because

Nobody robbed a liquor store on the lower part of town
Nobody OD'ed, nobody burned a single building down
Nobody fired a shot in anger, nobody had to die in vain
We sure could use a little good news today


----------



## Tracyarts

Don't ask me, 
I'm just improvising
my illusion of careless flight.


----------



## LumpySmile

I've spent most of my life all wrapped up tight,
in somebody else's hand-me-down shoes.

Starting today I'm someone I'd be PROUD to know.
You might tell me where to go....

But there ain't nobody gonna tell me what to do


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Now I've been happy lately
Thinking about the good things to come
And I believe it could be
Something good has begun
Oh, I've been smiling lately
Dreaming about the world as one
And I believe it could be
Someday it's going to come

'Cause I'm on the edge of darkness
There ride the Peace Train
Oh, Peace Train take this country
Come take me home again

Now I've been smiling lately, 
Thinkin' about the good things to come
And I believe it could be, 
Something good has begun

Oh Peace Train sounding louder
Glide on the Peace Train
Come on now Peace Train
Yes, Peace Train holy roller


----------



## Angel

I, I who have nothing
I, I who have no one
Adore you 
And want you so

I'm just a no one
With nothing to give you 
But oh
I Love You


----------



## LumpySmile

He asked me 

Why do you ride for your money?
Why do you rope for short pay?
You ain’t getting’ nowhere
And you’re losing your share
Boy, you must have gone crazy out there



But he’s never seen the Northern Lights
Never seen a hawk on the wing
He’s never seen Spring hit the Great Divide
And never heard Ol’ Camp Cookie sing


----------



## Angel

I want to be loved like that
I want to be loved like that
A promise, you can't take back
If you're gonna love me
I want to be loved like that


----------



## LumpySmile

The wind in the wires made a tattletale sound, as the big waves came over the railing

And every man knew, as the captain did too; 'Twas the witch of November come stealing


----------



## Angel

If she seems cold and bitter
Then I beg of you
Just stop and consider
All she's gone through
Don't be quick to condemn her
For things she might say
Just remember
Life turned her that way

She's been walked on
And stepped on
So many times
And I hate to admit it
But the last footprint's mine
She was cryin'
When I met her
She cries harder today
So don't blame her
Life turned her that way

No don't blame her
Life turned her that way


----------



## Fantasist

Sometimes you picture me--
I'm walking too far ahead
You're calling to me, I can't hear
What you've said--
Then you say--go slow--
I fall behind--
The second hand unwinds


----------



## LumpySmile

She bought him a skateboard.
A railslide, his knee tore.
He traded it for drums at the local pawn shop.

She left him for staring 
at girls and not caring
when she cried cuz she thought Bon Jovi broke up.


----------



## Astarte

A-well-a, ev'rybodys's heard 
about the bird
B-b-b-bird bird bird, bird is a word.


----------



## FreeThinker

This is the story
Of Johnny-bom-bonny
Suzie-bom-buzie
And Junior-bom-bunior


----------



## Angel

A tear 
may appear 
when I hold you near


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

The secret of life is a good cup of coffee
The secret of life is keep your eye on the ball
The secret of life is to find the right woman
The secret of life is nothin' at all
Oh, it's nothin' at all
The secret of life


----------



## nitewriter

You just called to say it's over.
Now I find myself with tears in my ears
from lying here in bed
crying my eyes out over you.:sad:


----------



## LumpySmile

Like blue in the sky,
The gaze of your willing eyes
Touched something deep inside
the truth be known....


----------



## FreeThinker

I have been to Fort Worth and I have been to Spain 

And I have been too proud to come in out of the rain 

I have seen the David, seen the Mona Lisa, too

And I have seen Doc Watson play _Columbus Stockade Blues _​


----------



## biggirlsrock

Well, I'll be damned
Here comes your ghost again
But that's not unusual
It's just that the moon is full
And you decided to call.


----------



## FreeThinker

Big gorilla at the L.A. Zoo
Snatched the glasses right off my face
Took the keys to my BMW 
Left me here to take his place 

I wish the ape a lot of success 
I'm sorry my apartment's a mess
Most of all I'm sorry if I made you blue 
I'm bettin' the gorilla will too​

https://youtu.be/a2O91T6ZeW0




And of course, those lyrics lead to:




I went to the zoo
Just the other week 
Saw the kangaroo 
Had a chat with the chimpanzee
He said, "Hey brother
If you want a thing that's hip
Do the Bearcat"​
http://www.2kmusic.com/en/webvideo/davidwilcox/JutPfQULxVA/david-wilcox-do-the-bearcat


----------



## Angel

you've got the kind of mind I love to read
Talk is cheap and baby time's expensive,
so why waste another minute more
Life's too short to be so apprehensive

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Oisj8AMSyU


----------



## swamptoad

When your heirlooms wilted brown
When the devils pushing down
When your mourning has a sound
And you hesitate to laugh
How quickly will your joy pass
How quickly will your joy pass


----------



## biggirlsrock

When me and my friends go out on the town
We can't sit still and we can't sit down
We don't like to fight and we don't like to scuffle
But we dance all night doing the Curly shuffle

Nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## biggirlsrock

Suddenly I turned around and she was standin' there
With silver bracelets on her wrists and flowers in her hair
She walked up to me so gracefully and took my crown of thorns
Come in, she said I'll give ya 
shelter from the storm


----------



## LumpySmile

Your mama's old pajamas and your papa's mustache
Falling off the windowsill to frolic in the grass
Trying to mock the way they talk is fun but all in vain
Peeping at the dapper gents with derby hats and canes


----------



## biggirlsrock

You break my legs, then make me walk
You seal my lips, then demand I talk
You blind my eyes, then ask me if I like what you drew
Yeah you do
You go 'round and around it
You go over and under
I go through


----------



## FreeThinker

_They poured shells over our heads into the hillside 
In thirty yards our kit and boots were full of mud
But as we made the ridge, Jimmy went down on both knees
And he coughed into his sleeve and there was blood_​

Vimy , by Tanglefoot, written by Steve Ritchie, who takes lead vocals here, and which tells of the First World War battle at Vimy Ridge, in which 3598 Canadian troops died, and another 7000 were wounded. 

https://youtu.be/lryRLRNkKG8


----------



## swamptoad

Chewing on a piece of grass
Walking down the road
Tell me, how long you gonna stay here, Joe?
Some people say this town don't look good in snow
You don't care, I know


----------



## Fantasist

Have you ever thought about what protects our hearts?
Just a cage of rib bones and other various parts.
So it's fairly simple to cut right through the mess,
And to stop the muscle that makes us confess.

And we are so fragile,
And our cracking bones make noise,
And we are just,
Breakable, breakable, breakable girls and boys.


----------



## landshark

Summer's Gone
I'm gonna sit and watch the waves
We laug we cry
We live then die
And dream about our yesterday...


----------



## Angel

But sometimes I hurt and sometimes I cry
Sometimes I can't get it right
No matter how hard I seem to try

Sometimes I fall down
And I stumble over my own disguise
But I try to look strong 
As the whole world looks on
But sometimes alone I cry


----------



## BigElectricKat

Loving you, is loving your imperfection.
In loving me, just let me see me, I'm your inspiration.


----------



## Angel

Here comes the night, day brings no light
For wrong or right I'm here waiting on you
Words cut too deep, old ghosts won't sleep
But they'll never keep me from waiting on you
Breathing out, breathing in
Holding out, giving in
Doing with or without
For a lifetime, just a lifetime

I can't let go, I wait for you
Till hell goes cold, I'll wait for you
You're all I know and I wait for you


----------



## BigElectricKat

I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, wanna pull up tough
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh baby, I wanna get with you
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But that butt you got makes me so horny
Ooh, Rump-o'-smooth-skin
You say you wanna get in my Benz?
Well, use me, use me
'Cause you ain't that average groupie
I've seen them dancin'
To hell with romancin'
She's sweat, wet,
Got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette
I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back
So, fellas! (Yeah!) Fellas! (Yeah!)
Has your girlfriend got the butt? (Hell yeah!)
Tell 'em to shake it! (Shake it!) Shake it! (Shake it!)
Shake that healthy butt!
Baby got back!


----------



## FreeThinker

I went home with a waitress 
The way I always do
How was I to know 
She was with the Russians, too?

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk
Send lawyers, guns and money
Dad, get me out of this


----------



## landshark

When was the last time
We were lost in the moment
Seems like we can't find
The love that we used to share
If I could take you there
Could we surrender together
Somewhere to begin again
It hurts just to go on this way

I wanna get back to the place in your heart
When we knew with a kiss 
How we felt from the start
Can we still make it real
As we lie in the dark

Somewhere there's love 
If we've come this far
Reach out your hand and I'll find where you are
Am I still am there 
In the place in your heart


----------



## MattB

The Telex machine is kept so clean, and it types to a waiting world


----------



## LeoGibson

Daddy's doing Sister Sally
Grandma's dying of cancer now
The cattle all have brucellosis
We'll get through somehow

"Sweet home Alabama"
Play that dead band's song
Turn those speakers up full blast
Play it all night long


----------



## FreeThinker

You're s'posed to sit on your ass and nod at stupid things 
Man, that's hard to do 
But if you don't they'll screw you 
And if you do they'll screw you too


----------



## AuntHen

Why drink the water from my hand?
Contagious as you think I am
Just tilt my sun towards your domain
Your cup runneth over again
Don't scream about, don't think aloud
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out
Don't worry about, don't speak of doubt
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out
Why follow me to higher ground?
Lost as you swear I am
Don't throw away your basic needs
Ambiance and vanity
Don't scream about, don't think aloud
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out
Don't worry about, don't speak of doubt
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out
December promise you gave unto me
December whispers of treachery
December clouds are now covering me
December songs no longer I sing
Don't scream about, don't think aloud
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out
Don't worry about, don't speak of doubt
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out
Don't scream about, don't think aloud
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out
Don't worry about, don't speak of doubt
Turn your head now, baby, just spit me out


----------



## LeoGibson

And oh I know I probably should've come home more often on those long lonely winter nights but you know out of all those women I was always your number one
And I'm sorry about that time I got drunk and hit on your mom and slashed your daddy's tires but I figured they had it coming and I'm sorry about that time that I accidentally shot your dog while I was hunting and I told you he ran away oh wait a minute I told you that didn't I? Oh darling

I could never share those secrets of my heart 
I feel so much closer to you now that we're apart 
If our love don't work now darling then maybe later 
You can't see the tears behind my aviators


----------



## DragonFly

I got twinkies in my bag


----------



## LumpySmile

The shock was so great I am quivering yet
And I've tried to forgive, but I cannot forget
And my heartbreaking loss is another man's gain
And her happiness always I hope will remain


----------



## landshark

You fell out of the clear blue sky
To the darkness below
The smell of your flesh excites me
My blood starts to flow
So help me God

You burst in in a blaze of light
You unzippered the dark
Once kiss took my breath away
One look lights up the starts 

And it's one hit to the body
It comes straight from the heart
Once hit to the body
Sure went straight to the mark
So help me God


----------



## AuntHen

I can't come out to find you
I don't like to go outside
They can't turn off my feelings
Like they're turning off a light


----------



## Cynthia

Fancy poultry parts sold here,
Breasts and thighs and hearts.
Backs are cheap and
Wings are nearly
Free.


----------



## Angel

First thing every morning that I do,
Is start missing you

Some broken hearts never mend,
Some memories never end,
Some tears will never dry,
My love for you will never die


----------



## LumpySmile

It aches, in every bone
I'll die alone, but not for you

My eyes don't need to see. That ugly thing,
I know it's me, you fear


----------



## Angel

Last night, I turned out the lights, lay down and thought about you
I thought about the way that it could be
Two O'clock, wonderin' what I'm doin' here alone without you
So I close my eyes and dream you're here to me

And I woke up in love this morning, I woke up in love this morning
Went to sleep with you on my mind
Yes, I woke up in love this morning, I woke up in love this morning
Went to sleep with you on my mind


Do dreams come true, well if they do, I'll have you
Not just for a night, but for my whole life through

I woke up in love this morning, I woke up in love this morning
Went to sleep with you on my mind
And I woke up in love this morning, I woke up in love this morning
Went to sleep with you on my mind


----------



## swamptoad

What a beautiful face
I have found in this place
That is circling all round the sun
What a beautiful dream
That could flash on the screen
In a blink of an eye and be gone from me
Soft and sweet
Let me hold it close and keep it here with me

​


----------



## Angel

Claire had all but given up
When she and Edwin fell in love
She touched his face and shook her head
In disbelief she sighed and said
In many dreams I've held you near
Now, at last, you're really here

Where've you been
I've looked for you forever and a day
Where've you been
I'm just not myself when you're away


----------



## swamptoad

_This is the story of how we begin to remember
This is the powerful pulsing of love in the vein
After the dream of falling and calling your name out
These are the roots of rhythm
And the roots of rhythm remain_

​


----------



## FreeThinker

William Butler Yeats in jeans
Got up to play guitar and sing
In some joint in Mission Beach last night

At the door sat Tom Waits
In a pork pie hat and silver skates
Jugglin' three collection plates
Jesus Christ



Townes Van Zandt standin' at the bar
Skinnin' a Hollywood movie star
Can't remember where he parked his car
Or to whom he lost the keys

He's full of angst and hillbilly haiku
What's a poor Ft. Worth boy to do
Go on rhyme somethin' for em' man
Show him how you really feel



Ain't no money in poetry
That's what sets the poet free
I've had all the freedom I can stand
Cold dog soup and rainbow pie
Is all it takes to get me by
Fool my belly 'til the day I die
Cold dog soup and rainbow pie



Ginsberg and Kerouac
Shootin' dice and playin' Ramblin' Jack's
Guitar with the cowboy paintin' pickguard on it

And they sat in the back and drank for free
And they rhymed orange with Rosalie
Now there's a pride of lions to draw to​


----------



## Tad

And we could use a dose of good vibration
California medication


----------



## swamptoad

Bite my tongue
And I won't say a word against anyone
But I don't wanna get my fingers wet
Unless it's an accident

I fell out on the street
Now I'm watching my shoes and I grit my teeth
But I don't have to look that way
If I had half a say

It's about time
It's about time
Lick my lips
And I won't hear the end of this

On your knees a reassurance
Buy some time and come back for it
Before long, before it's gone

Patience is like bread I say
I ran out of that yesterday


----------



## Angel

So now I'm asking once again
To understand, to be my friend
Oh it hurts so bad to think you'd go
But still the same, I love you so

Don't toss us away
So thoughtlessly
It just ain't right
Oh can't you see?
I still love you
I want you to stay
Darlin please, don't toss us away

Oh darlin please
Don't toss us away


----------



## swamptoad

And all the roads we have to walk are winding
And all the lights that lead us there are blinding
There are many things that I
Would like to say to you but I don't know how


----------



## Fantasist

But you see, it's not me
It's not my family
In your head, in your head, they are fighting
With their tanks, and their bombs
And their bombs, and their guns
In your head, in your head they are crying


----------



## UserNameName

Love endures, it clings away

When asked to leave, it begs to stay

Like the perfect song, at imperfect times

It's the way the chords struck with the rhymes


So let your troubles roll by...


----------



## ODFFA

Ce n'est plus facile 
Et quand j'essaye de changer c'est inutile


----------



## MattB

Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes
Turn and face the strange...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

This is the craziest party
That there ever could be
Oh, don't turn on the light
'Cause I don't want to see


----------



## LumpySmile

Somebody spread the rumor that you had lost your life.

'Least that's the way I heard it, and what I told my wife

Now here you're showing up again and talk is getting' round,
and I can see that one of us will have to leave this town.

If you think that I want trouble, then you're crazy in the head.

'Cuz you're wanted by the police, and my wife thinks you're dead.


----------



## Fantasist

Well I've got thick skin and an elastic heart
But your blade it might be too sharp
I'm like a rubber band until you pull too hard
But I may snap when I move close
But you won't see me fall apart
'Cause I've got an elastic heart


----------



## LumpySmile

Last night I dreamed you were back again
Larger than life again 
And holding me tight again

Placing those same kisses on my brow
Sweeter than ever now, 
Lord, I remember how

Couldn't get enough of kissing
Do you know how much you're missing?
No you don't. 

But I do.


----------



## LizzieJones

Hey, I never bought a hustle 
And I never took a dive 
I've always had the muscle 
To get through love alive 
But I'm afraid your lovely lies 
Might just do me right in 
And I'm afraid to play tonight 
Cause I know that I won't win
Let me go! 
I don't wanna be lovers 
I just wanna be free 
I just wanna be, wanna be, wanna be free 
Let me go! 
You've got so many others 
Have some pity on me 
Some pity on me


----------



## AmyJo1976

LumpySmile said:


> Last night I dreamed you were back again
> Larger than life again
> And holding me tight again
> 
> Placing those same kisses on my brow
> Sweeter than ever now,
> Lord, I remember how
> 
> Couldn't get enough of kissing
> Do you know how much you're missing?
> No you don't.
> 
> But I do.


Hal Ketchum! He had a song called Small town Saturday night when I was in high school. We used to listen to that all every weekend. I'm going to have to look that up when I get home and listen to it!


----------



## AmyJo1976

There's an Elvis movie on the marquee sign,
We've all seen at least three times
Everybody's broke, Bobby's got a buck
Put a dollar's worth of gas in his pickup truck
We're going' ninety miles an hour down a dead end road
What's the hurry, son, where you gonna go?

We're gonna howl at the moon, shoot out the light
It's a small town Saturday night
It's a small town Saturday night


----------



## LumpySmile

That album of his is a jewel. Most CD's have a couple good songs and a bunch of filler on them... 5 O'Clock World is one of the very few albums I've ever owned I actually like ALL the songs on


----------



## LumpySmile

The whole damn world is just as obsessed
with who's the best dressed and who's having sex
who's in the club, and who's on the drugs
and who's throwing up before they digest!

and you still don't have the right look
and you don't have the right friends
and you still listen to the same shit you did back then

High school never ends!


----------



## wrenchboy

I hate that I am conflicted 
This addiction got me twisted on you
I'm conflicted, contradicted 
Got my body confused 
I'm yes, or no, I will, I won't
I'm conflicted, contradicted 
So come over and make up my mind


----------



## wrenchboy

I'm on the very top floor room 1334

There's a king size bed but we can do it on the floor

Turn your cell phone off leave a sign on the door 

That says "do not disturb "


----------



## wrenchboy

I like big tits
I try to look away 
But I can't resist 
Every time I try to call it quits
Here come some tits
Well they come in twos
Hard to choose 
Your favorite tit
I like tits for dinner 
Or a noon time snack 
I like tits for lunch 
A big tit attack 
I like tits for breakfast 
Eggs bennedict tits
They are where its at 
They give me shivers 
When they bounce around 
Puckered up or hanging on the ground 
I like big tits


----------



## swamptoad

Every generation 
Blames the one before 
And all of their frustrations 
Come beating on your door 

I know that I'm a prisoner 
To all my Father held so dear 
I know that I'm a hostage 
To all his hopes and fears 

I just wish I could have told him 
in the living years 

Oh, crumpled bits of paper 
Filled with imperfect thought 
Stilted conversations 
I'm afraid that's all we've got 

You say you just don't see it 
He says it's perfect sense 
You just can't get agreement 
In this present tense

We all talk a different language 
Talking in defence 

Say it loud (say it loud), 
say it clear (oh say it clear) 
You can listen as well as you hear
It's too late (it's too late) when we die (oh when we die) To admit we don't see eye to eye 

So we open up a quarrel 
Between the present and the past 
We only sacrifice the future
It's the bitterness that lasts 

So don't yield to the fortunes 
You sometimes see as fate 
It may have a new perspective
On a different day 

And if you don't give up, 
and don't give in 
You may just be okay

So say it loud, say it clear 
(oh say it clear) 
You can listen as well as you hear 

Because it's too late, it's too late
(it's too late) 
when we die 
(oh when we die)

To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning 
When my Father passed away 
I didn't get to tell him All the things I 
had to say

I think I caught his spirit 
Later that same year 
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears 

I just wish I could have told him 
in the living years 

Say it loud, say it clear
(oh say it clear)
You can listen as well as you hear 
It's too late 
(it's too late) 

when we die 
(it's too late when we die) 
To admit we don't see eye to eye 
So say it, say it, say it loud 
(say it loud) 
Say it clear
(come on say it clear)


----------



## MattB

BUMP! 

No one could steer me right, but mama tried, mama tried...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

After leaving an abusive relationship in 2019, taking 2020 to heal, now facing 2021 feeling the happiest and healthiest I've been in 10 years: 

I don't need your opinion
I'm not waiting for your okay
I'll never be perfect, but at least now I'm brave
Now, my heart is open
And I can finally breathe
Don't be mad, it's just the brand new kind of free


----------



## CPProp

Who am I
To stand and wonder, to wait
While the wheels of fate
Slowly grind my life away
Who am I?

There were some things that I loved one time
But the dreams are gone I thought were mine
And the hidden tears that once could fall
Now burn inside at the thought of all
The years of waste, the years of crime
Passions of a heart so blind;
To think that, but even still
As I stand exposed, my feelings are felt
And I cry into the echo of my loneliness


----------



## littlefairywren

You help me lose my mind
And you bring me something I can't define
Help me lose my mind, make me wonder
What I felt before
Keep biding my time
How much longer?
Who've I been waiting for?


----------



## Barrett

Turn it up
Hungry for the medicine
Two-fisted
'til the very end
No more
treated like aliens
We're not gonna take it!

No lies
No more alibis
Turn it up
Got me hypnotized
Rock on
Won't be tranquilized

'Cuz I love it

LOUD!
I wanna hear it loud
Right between the eyes!
LOUD!
Wanna hear it loud
Don't want no compromise!


----------



## AuntHen

Time to save the world
Where in the world is all the time?
So many things I still don't know
So many times I've changed my mind
Guess I was born to make mistakes
But I ain't scared to take the weight
So when I stumble off the path
I know my heart will guide me back


----------



## MattB

Woke up, fell out of bed, dragged a comb across my head.


----------



## Tad

and if you're in a situation like that there's only one thing you can do, and that's walk into the shrink wherever you are, just walk in say "Shrink:
You can get anything you want, at Alice's restaurant."
And walk out


----------



## develon

Around the world, around the world
Around the world, around the world
Around the world, around the world


----------



## Takeshi

With my parents in Carolina, back home for the weekend and I'm over thinking
I know you sense it. I'm being distant. I've felt this before but this time can't ignore it.
I know you're getting back in an airplane, about to leave LA, but there's something I've gotta say.
I know you know what I don't want to tell you. It hurts me to hurt you, but that's what I have to do.

(ah, ah)
Will I still feel this way when I see you.
(ah, ah)
Will there still be us when I see you.


----------



## AuntHen

Dusty words lying under carpets


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I love it big and soft and nice and sweet.


----------



## littlefairywren

We're staying up all through the night


----------



## AuntHen

And we never failed to fail, it was the easiest thing to do


----------



## MattB

For the benefit of Mr. Kite, there will be a show tonight on trampoline 
The Henderson's will all be there, late of Pablo Fanque's Fair, what a scene!


----------



## kinkykitten

I’m around 95lbs.. my husband is almost 400


----------



## CPProp

I want to dance with a big panty woman
I want to dance with a big panty girl
I want to dance with a big panty mama
I want to give that big lady a whirl.


----------



## CaseyBear

I am not a robot 
I am not a monkey 
I will not dance
Even if the beat is funky


----------



## FuriousGeorge

From my profile sig...

Flip a coin
What shall we talk about?
Heads, I tell the truth
And tails, I lie


----------



## Monster

In the dawn
I wake up to find her gone
And the note
Says "only after dark"


----------



## MattB

Ah-ah-ah, ah-ah-ah-ah, aaah.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ooh, ooh, ooh
Oh baby, oh baby
Move like grey skies
Move like a bird of paradise
Move like an odd sight come out at night


----------



## mathfa

She's elliptical
Also political
All so spiritual
Not superficial
Yeah, she's tropical
Yes, she's illogical
Those little girls are a pest
Big girls are the best


----------



## loonerman

Gimme the beat boys and free my soul. I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away.


----------



## loonerman

You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## Rotwang

I say whip it
Whip it good
I say whip it
Whip it good


----------



## loonerman

Through early morning fog I see, visions of the things to be.


----------



## MattB

A man selling ice cream 
Singing Italian songs


----------



## loonerman

I’ve been searchin’ for the daughter of the Devil, himself. I’ve been searchin’ for an angel in white. I been waitin’ for a woman who’s a little of both. I can feel her, but she’s nowhere in sight.


----------



## loonerman

One tin soldier rides away.


----------



## develon

Can't sleep, bed's on fire. 
Don't touch me, I'm a real live wire.


----------



## loonerman

“Wish I didn’t know now what i didn’t know then.”


----------



## Ilegalpat

Was it love or the idea of being in love, 
was it the hand of fate that seemed to fit
just like a glove


----------



## Ilegalpat

You weave your spell, your eyes they beckon me.


----------



## Monster

Don't belong lording above me
Won't be hard to pull you underground


----------



## loonerman

You can get anything you want at Alice’s Restaurant! Excepting Alice!


----------



## MattB

What am I doing hangin' 'round
I should be on that train and gone...


----------



## ScottyFA

Monkees, I think Mike Nesmith sang, he passed on this last week.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I'll take your brains to another dimension.


----------



## AuntHen

They're burning all the witches, even if you aren't one
They got their pitchforks and proof
Their receipts and reasons
They're burning all the witches, even if you aren't one
So light me up (light me up), light me up (light me up)
Light me up, go ahead and light me up (light me up)
Light me up (light me up), light me up (light me up)
Light me up (light me up), light me up (light me up)


----------



## MattB

And I've got such a long way to go 
(...such a long way to go)
To make it to the border of Mexico...


----------



## Donna

“I’m on the wrong side of heaven…
And the righteous side of hell…”


----------



## Donna

*“In sleep he sang to me…in dreams he came…that voice which calls to me…and speaks my name” *


----------



## MattB

I'm as free as the breeze, and I ride where I please...


----------



## kyle

Send Lawyers, Guns and Money ... The shit has hit the fan


----------



## Angelette

(how did I not know about this?)

We got some microwave ovens.


----------



## JackCivelli

Angelette said:


> (how did I not know about this?)
> 
> We got some microwave ovens.


There’s a freaky early CGI music video to this song, if I’m correctly guessing that you’re referring to Money for Nothing by Dire Straights.


----------



## loonerman

JackCivelli said:


> There’s a freaky early CGI music video to this song, if I’m correctly guessing that you’re referring to Money for Nothing by Dire Straights.





Angelette said:


> (how did I not know about this?)
> 
> We got some microwave ovens.


“We got to install microwave ovens.”


----------



## Angelette

loonerman said:


> “We got to install microwave ovens.”


I was singing from memory instead of looking up the lyrics. *sobs*


----------



## Angelette

JackCivelli said:


> There’s a freaky early CGI music video to this song, if I’m correctly guessing that you’re referring to Money for Nothing by Dire Straights.



Interestingly the studio that animated that MV were also involved in the Barbie movies from the 2000's. I kid you not! 

Btw the low-poly characters reminded me of this ad.


----------



## JackCivelli

Angelette said:


> Interestingly the studio that animated that MV were also involved in the Barbie movies from the 2000's. I kid you not!
> 
> Btw the low-poly characters reminded me of this ad.



Lol well, I guess they had to start somewhere.

Whoa that is a weird Nintendo ad! Of course, back then and for a decade or so after, Nintendo was famous for having some pretty weird ads.


----------



## letters and numbers

COMPLETELY out of context (and great) lyric from one of the saddest songs I can think of, and sad songs are kinda my thing

_You want to feed me ‘til I smile

_


----------



## Angelette

Turning Japanese, I think I'm turning Japanese, I really think so!


----------



## agouderia

They sentenced me to 20 years of boredom
For trying to change the system from within
I'm coming now, I'm coming to reward them
First we take Manhattan, then we take Berlin


----------



## loonerman

Angelette said:


> I was singing from memory instead of looking up the lyrics. *sobs*


I was singing from memory too.


----------



## Angelette

"Hold up"
Next to the PlayStation controller.


----------



## stampy

Helmet hair, i'm debonnaire
I'm not afraid to cry to my car Kit
Devon Miles, my brother Garth (EVIL)
Best damn TV acting since Joyce De Witt
Cruise the beach, make em screech
Hope that they don't notice my crows feet
Suck in the gut, and pout and strut
A locker without my poster is incomplete

Feelin' more like Dave Hasselhoff every day
Feelin' more like Dave Hasselhoff every day


----------



## loonerman

Her mind is Tiffany-twisted. She got the Mercedes-bends.


----------



## kyle

So I called up the captain, said, "bring me my wine"

Haven't had that spirit here since 1969


----------



## Angelette

But I should tell you that I think of you each night.

I rub my nipples and start moaning with delight!

*insert admin reading my lyrics*: Why would you write that!?


----------

